# Hevi Shot Waterfowl Choke



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey i have a benelli nova with a patternmaster extended range choke in it right now and am not all that impressed with it. i mean it still has a good pattern but not what im looking compared to the price i paid for it. the choke i had before had a pattern just as good and cost a third of what this one did but now that i got that out im looking at getting a different choke and am very interested in the hevi shot extreme range choke by hevi shot and was wondering what you guys think about it if any of you have tried it. i just dont want to get burnt like i did on this patternmaster again and waste more money on a choke that works just as good as a factory one. i was also wondering for those of you who have tried it, what type of shells work the best through it. i did shoot the hevi metal steel at geese this year and wasnt to impressed with it through my patternmaster so i went back to the federal premium shells for ducks and pheasants and it patterned better. so in short i shoot federal premium most of the time so i was wondering if this choke works well with these shells or if i would have to keep dropping extra dollars on the hevi metal or hevi shot. Any help would be great!! 
Thanks,
Whackin


----------

